# I want to join CF



## JH_ (2 Oct 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm a university student in final year of undergrad (at u of toronto currently).  I want to join CF as DEO Inf O. Personally, I have a V2 vision and happen to be a seasoned triathlete/marathon runner.  I don't have any weight issue or heart problem. I can run a marathon in 3hr 49min and can do 10km under 40min.  But, personally, I don't really understand how tough the trainings are like in the army.  When I went to the recruitment centre, I was told to apply in January when I know for sure about my graduation.  My questions are:

1) how competitive is it to join CF as DEO Inf O?
2) what's it like to march with heavy gear on yourself (i.e. where to expect injuries and etc)?
3) can I get help if I'm injured during training (i.e. get note from the doc to get sports massage or physiotherapy after the training to recover quicker)?

cheers,

jay


----------



## brihard (2 Oct 2008)

2) You get used to it. Watch the knees and ankles. If your ruck is poorly adjusted your back and shoulders could hurt like hell, and may pinch off circulation in the arms. Always use your waist strap. Work up the weight you carry over time- but don't worry, on basic they won't kill you right off the bat. They know most people coming in have not rucked before.

3) If you're injured during the course of your duties in the CF you will be looked after medically and will either be accommodated in training or given the option to re-course if you're too hurt to continue.


----------



## BC Old Guy (2 Oct 2008)

JH_

The competition to be an Inf O varies from year to year.  Keep your marks up, and work through the CFAT practice test, which will give you an idea about the actual CFAT.  Don't over-analyze the problems - you don't get extra marks for showing your work, nor for deriving the formula that will produce the answer to the sequence.  Make sure you answer all questions - if you don't finish its the same as being wrong for those questions.

Study the information on the website, and talk to the recruiters so you know what an Infantry officer does.  Understand why you want to do that job.

Brihard provided the answer to you other questions.  Keep up the running - the endurance will help you when you get into your Army and Infantry specific training.  You will also want to work on developing strength, especially in your arms, shoulders and core muscles.


----------



## JH_ (2 Oct 2008)

thx for the info guys. I will be applying in January.


----------



## vispa (26 Nov 2008)

I wrote my cfat yesterday in hopes of becoming an intelligence officer. i received marks of 14/15 verbal, 11/15 spatial, 30/30 math/problem solving, and 20/20 advanced cognitive ability. i have no military experience and a poli sci honours b.a. what i would like to know (from those in the know) is if these marks are good enough to make me competitive. i know the spatial score isn't that great so should i realistically plan on having a decent chance?


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Nov 2008)

vispa said:
			
		

> I wrote my cfat yesterday in hopes of becoming an intelligence officer. i received marks of 14/15 verbal, 11/15 spatial, 30/30 math/problem solving, and 20/20 advanced cognitive ability. i have no military experience and a poli sci honours b.a. what i would like to know (from those in the know) is if these marks are good enough to make me competitive. i know the spatial score isn't that great so should i realistically plan on having a decent chance?



Vispa, there's a few more details we would need before we could assess how competitive you are with those scores.  Can you provide the following:

How many spaces are being filled in the trade?
How many candidates are there?
How did they all score on the CFAT?
What are the comparatives on all other factors for every candidate?

In brief, no we can't tell you how competitive those scores make you because the CFAT score is only one component of a complex structure determining suitability and competitiveness against other candidates.


----------



## Marinero2008 (26 Nov 2008)

vispa said:
			
		

> I wrote my cfat yesterday in hopes of becoming an intelligence officer. i received marks of 14/15 verbal, 11/15 spatial, 30/30 math/problem solving, and 20/20 advanced cognitive ability. i have no military experience and a poli sci honours b.a. what i would like to know (from those in the know) is if these marks are good enough to make me competitive. i know the spatial score isn't that great so should i realistically plan on having a decent chance?



I am no expert but shouldn't you keep the details of your CFAT to yourself? Scores, test questions etc.? At least that is what I was told when I was taking my test. You may be on dangerous waters here, mate.


----------



## Pelorus (26 Nov 2008)

korabian said:
			
		

> I am no expert but shouldn't you keep the details of your CFAT to yourself? Scores, test questions etc.? At least that is what I was told when I was taking my test. You may be on dangerous waters here, mate.



Although discussing the contents of the CFAT in any amount of detail is forbidden, when I was briefed regarding the test I do not recall (although I could be wrong) anything about not being allowed to discuss your scores.  Knowing what someone scored doesn't necessesarily reveal any information about the test itself.


----------



## vispa (26 Nov 2008)

to o'leary: i haven't yet had a chance to ask those questions. i was hoping to do so during my interview. i'm just trying to gauge if this a relatively good score (for officer candidates in general).

to koradian: i don't think i've revealed any of the test content. as for my scores, even if we couldn't discuss them i haven't revealed my name (and i could always be lying )


----------



## Marinero2008 (26 Nov 2008)

vispa said:
			
		

> I don't think i've revealed any of the test content. as for my scores, even if we couldn't discuss them i haven't revealed my name (and i could always be lying )



Agreed. But sometimes in all the excitement  people get carried away and say more than they wanted to...lets just say I was watching your back?  ;D   >


----------



## vispa (26 Nov 2008)

well then thank you. i appreciate it. i'll make sure to continue to keep a tight lip.


----------



## Marinero2008 (26 Nov 2008)

vispa said:
			
		

> well then thank you. i appreciate it. i'll make sure to continue to keep a tight lip.



Hey, no sweat! By the way, welcome to the forum and good luck with your application process. I hope everything will go well for you.


----------



## Marshall (27 Nov 2008)

vispa said:
			
		

> I wrote my cfat yesterday in hopes of becoming an intelligence officer. i received marks of 14/15 verbal, 11/15 spatial, 30/30 math/problem solving, and 20/20 advanced cognitive ability. i have no military experience and a poli sci honours b.a. what i would like to know (from those in the know) is if these marks are good enough to make me competitive. i know the spatial score isn't that great so should i realistically plan on having a decent chance?



odd.. the recruiters told me they do not disclose specific information on your CFAT other then if you failed, passed, or did good. :/ I was not told my marks or % at all, he just said I did above average. :/ Guess it differs.


----------



## Pelorus (27 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> odd.. the recruiters told me they do not disclose specific information on your CFAT other then if you failed, passed, or did good. :/ I was not told my marks or % at all, he just said I did above average. :/ Guess it differs.



I simply asked the individual handling my application how I scored, and she showed me the results page from my personnel folder.


----------



## benny88 (27 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> odd.. the recruiters told me they do not disclose specific information on your CFAT other then if you failed, passed, or did good. :/ I was not told my marks or % at all, he just said I did above average. :/ Guess it differs.




When I pulled some EWAT at the Kitchener CFRD, we never released scores. Funny, I thought that would be standardized.


----------



## Marshall (27 Nov 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> When I pulled some EWAT at the Kitchener CFRD, we never released scores. Funny, I thought that would be standardized.



Well I remember the recruiter doing the pre-test prep told us that they would not be released. And then on the computers when we did the test it repeated that if I remember correctly. Oh well. Above average is all I needed to know  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Well I remember the recruiter doing the pre-test prep told us that they would not be released. And then on the computers when we did the test it repeated that if I remember correctly. Oh well. Above average is all I needed to know  ;D


I guess that means that you and I got almost the same score then


----------



## aesop081 (27 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Above average is all I needed to know  ;D



All you needed to know is if your qualified for your trade or not. Average, above average, below average.....who cares ?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Nov 2008)

Smarter than the Average Bear.......BooBoo!


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Nov 2008)

That means you are grouped with half the people that take the test.


----------



## Marshall (27 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> I guess that means that you and I got almost the same score then



I am hoping you did good then, Beaver  




			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> All you needed to know is if your qualified for your trade or not. Average, above average, below average.....who cares ?



He did not really mention if I was or not (must of been though) so I just went with that.  


			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> That means you are grouped with half the people that take the test.



(If directed at me) That would of meant I scored average.  

Anyways its not about me here, I was just more curious why some places give scores and others don't. But it just seems like it depends on the CFRC, so no more questions from me  ;D


----------



## JH_ (29 Mar 2009)

just wanted to say thanks to everyone.  The forum has been very useful so far.

I did applied in end of Feb.  Right now I'm done with interview, CFAT, medical, etc.  

As told by the CFRC staff officer, I just need to submit my university diploma and I will be in.


----------



## logairoff (29 Mar 2009)

JH_ said:
			
		

> just wanted to say thanks to everyone.  The forum has been very useful so far.
> 
> I did applied in end of Feb.  Right now I'm done with interview, CFAT, medical, etc.
> 
> As told by the CFRC staff officer, I just need to submit my university diploma and I will be in.



if it was only that simple...

you will be playing the waiting game my friend.


----------



## JH_ (1 Apr 2009)

logairoff said:
			
		

> if it was only that simple...
> 
> you will be playing the waiting game my friend.



I did some search on this forum after reading your comment. Well, I guess there's waiting period for everything.  Hopefully, everything will be magically and awesomely done in earliest time possible.  Thanks for letting me know of the waiting games (i.e. waiting for the actual swearing in, BMOQ, etc etc etc). I guess there's something new to learn everyday.   :  Any  :2c: :2c: or 50 cent will be greatly appreciated.

cheers,

jay


----------



## firm_believer (8 Apr 2009)

It's that way with any sort of government/Law Enforcement job as well, typically. You have to be patient, focused, and above all, determined to see it through.


----------

